
How US covered up Saudi role in 9/11 - aburan28
http://nypost.com/2016/04/17/how-us-covered-up-saudi-role-in-911/
======
jack9
The fluff movie "A Hologram for the King (2016)" seemed like propaganda on its
face but I didn't expect it to be reactionary, timed to combat these public
allegations.

------
pc2g4d
I guess this is ad hominem, but FWIW the author has also written what strikes
me as an islamophobic book:

> Paul Sperry is a former Hoover Institution media fellow and author of
> “Infiltration: How Muslim Spies and Subversives Have Penetrated Washington.”

------
randomgyatwork
This has been a 'conspiracy theory' for awhile, why is it suddenly mainstream?
There have been so many articles out in the last couple of days.

~~~
jasonvorhe
It's called Major Consensus Narrative.

